# droid life says there is a sbf option in stock recovery.......whah?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Does that mean that if you have a sbf / fxz file on your phone ( im looking at you tbh) no rsd lite needed?


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

No one has read this?


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't imagine it to be so, but if it were, PRAISE THE LAWD!!!!


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

There talking about how to get into stock recovery. This is the first line. If we ever receive a true SBF file for the DROID Bionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

moosc said:


> There talking about how to get into stock recovery. This is the first line. If we ever receive a true SBF file for the DROID Bionic
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


there is a true sbf file, but its called a fxz file and its works perfectly with rsd lite 5.5


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

how badass would it be to never have to worry about bricking, to always be able to recover without a computer, mmmm, sounds great, but I'll believe it when I see it. The best they can probably do is running a hijack script that boots into clockwork on every boot, just like we've always done since they locked the bootloader.


----------

